# kharnak i have a request for u!!



## DarkDragon X (Dec 18, 2008)

i know im new and u dont know me but would u PLEASE make more shark yiffy's like this one:http://www.furnation.com/kharnak/yiff/sharky.jpg - Not Safe for Work.


thx
combine/sharkman222


----------



## kitsubaka (Dec 18, 2008)

This isn't a note system dude lol..I'm pretty sure you need to give this to him directly.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 18, 2008)

how??


----------



## kitsubaka (Dec 18, 2008)

Aright let me help ya.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kharnak Here is his FA page. You have an account right? If you look right under the FA banner image there are 8 different buttons, the 7th one is the send note button. Just click that and you can send him a note only he will get. Hope that helps :3


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

thx
i know im new and all to this "place" i would like u to be my friend 8D.......what spesies r u??and r u female?


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 19, 2008)

*face palm*


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

what? so im a new shark(if there is any more:/....)


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

i need to make some thing to fish out all of the sharks!!


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

also 

well im a shark(great white)
im a male 
i like female and a little male :3 
also if u would want to see what i look like then here WARNING ADULT CONTENT:http://www.furnation.com/kharnak/yiff/sharky.jpg u have been warend


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm a shaaaark I'm a shaaaark...suck my diiiiick


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

.....WAIT I DID A FORM!!!


----------



## DarkDragon X (Dec 19, 2008)

lol
u can see me there and come and post


----------



## DarkDragon X (Nov 14, 2009)

somebody please distroy this i dont like looking stupid xD


----------



## pheonix (Nov 14, 2009)

There's so many things wrong with this thread. The first made me puke a little in my mouth, the second made me say you're an idiot.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 14, 2009)

You know what this thread is 
It's a codebreaker facedesk of fail


----------



## Gardoof (Nov 14, 2009)

[facepalm]





[/facepalm]


----------



## Shadow (Nov 14, 2009)

USE THE FUCKIN EDIT BUTTON! DX

Also, contact the ones with different colored names to close this.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 14, 2009)

Gardoof said:


> [facepalm]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gardoof (Nov 14, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


>



Haha, I love you <3


----------

